# What format do you like to see growing information in?



## CJH (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi all, I was hoping to get some people's opinions on how to present the results of my research.

A friend and I have been interested in the logistics of growing food underground for security and climate control, and we want to put together a website on what we've found, since there is a lot of information and misinformation on this topic. 

for those of you that find the topic interesting, what kind of format would you prefer to see that kind of subject discussed in? 

Our two main ideas are 'single page, long blog' format or more of a 'multiple pages separated by subjects' format. This kind of thing seems like something this community would be interested in - if you have a preference for how to see this information presented, I'd appreciate your input!

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Long rows of numbers and technical details are off putting to almost everybody. I would make the results available to those that want it, but would put short summaries, pictures and graphics up bunched by subject matter, and cross referenced by keyword.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

You need a freeforums forum format. Long blogs get looked at about the top recent posts and you're doing something that requires separation and categorization as well. Good luck!
https://freeforums.net


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

If it's "prepper" related then post on a prepper forum, which since you posted here about it, that is what I would assume or you are a troll that's not sure what to do and looking for attention. If your trying to sell something then talk to a mod before you post more!


----------



## CJH (Jan 12, 2015)

The issue with that is it's not 'just' prepper related - preppers might be interested, but so might a fair number of non-preppers. That's why I'm interested in setting up something specifically for it - I get the sense it might appeal to a small subset of several existing groups, but not enough to get much attention in a forum dedicated to any single one of these groups.

And yeah, if there's decent interest I might eventually sell something through it, but to my understanding that's only a problem if i post a link. I've seen other people discuss their businesses on here and it hasn't seemed to be a problem so long as they're using the forum for advice and not advertising. Do let me know if this post is violating some etiquette, if so it's an honest mistake on my part.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I think it's an interesting topic. I would break it down to sub-categories within your overall theme.
I don't know how to reach target audience's, except to form a web site specific to gardening.
Ultimately, that's what led Me here.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I would suggest the latter method... some sort of index with links to different sections. There are 2 reasons for this;

1... It would be much easier to find a specific bit of info, making it more useful. In general, "wide/shallow" organizational schemes perform much better than "narrow/deep" schemes.

2... If each page contained very focused content, it would rank better in search engines and attract more visitors. 20 pages gives you 20 search results and each is closely tied to a specific set of keywords. With 1 long page, you won't have the keyword density (on any one topic) required for good search ranking.


----------

